# My New Toy - Welcome to Stick Burning



## sonofasmoker (Aug 21, 2017)

After riding the Traeger bus for a year (aka the "Crock pot of Smokers") I decided to step up to play with the big boys in the stick burning arena. I wanted something in the entry to mid tier price point and had a few to choose from. I decided to go with the Old Country Pecos for a couple of reasons.

Reason #1, this joker is sturdy. I hated going to see the Oklahoma Joe's and opening the lid to find it felt like thin sheet metal. My wife have a fun time opening the lid of the Pecos the first time, that was fun to watch.

Reason #2, I got a fantastic deal on this- brand new Pecos for $275. 

Reason #3, I really wanted to step into the Lang world with the reverse flow feature but I couldn't justify spending the money right now. These smokers come with a couple grates that can be flipped around to function as tuning plates. I know this doesn't give me the same effect as the reverse flow, but it really solves the hot spot issues I was dealing with.

Reason #4, I heard these smokers hold temps and burn pretty efficiently. It wasn't until I started to season the smoker that I found this to be true. I was able to keep 275 degree temps for right at an hour before having to stir the coals.

I do not knock pellet smokers at all. I love my Traeger and I recommend them to any and everyone....under one condition - Pellet smokers just don't give the heat and smoke that stick burners do. You can make some awesome BBQ on each, and I will continue to do so, but my go to will now be the Pecos. No mods to think of yet other than move around the grates to make tuning plates. The smoker seals really well after I seasoned her in and I assume it will only get better. I smoked some chicken breast as tester and made some pork shoulder burnt ends last night that were amazing. This weekend I will hopefully have the time to make a brisket so I will post pics of that when I do it. 

***Quick Ask***

I have been seasoning both the inside and outside of the smoker in hopes to treat the outside like a cast iron skillet and avoid massive rusting. Does anyone else do this? Suggestions? I have been using Walmart brand Canola spray, spraying while its hot, then wiping off the access. So far its NICE AND SHINNY!

Really enjoying this thing!













Outside.jpg



__ sonofasmoker
__ Aug 21, 2017


















Inside.jpg



__ sonofasmoker
__ Aug 21, 2017


----------



## phatbac (Aug 21, 2017)

If you are looking to avoid paint chipping/peeling on the firebox so to avoid rusting i recommend two things. keep it covered and avoid the rain second is mineral oil. i rub my firebox down with mineral oil about once a month - 6 weeks ( i generally smoke about once a week) and that mineral oil will protect the paint well for the heat it gets from the fire. if you do have a few spots of missing paint. go ahead and give it 2-3 coats of touch up and let it dry in the sun really good and then another layer or two of mineral oil. I have had my Lang for 18 months and with the mineral oil i have had to touch up the pain once and it was a very small place. YMMV

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 21, 2017)

Great tips Aaron, thanks buddy!


----------



## bd14086 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey Son,

You could also spray a light coating of vegetable oil over the outside, as well as the inside.  I usually clean the cooking rack while my Lang is still hot/warm, then spray veg oil over everything and let it season.

Good Luck!  Nice smoker!

Bob


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 22, 2017)

that's what I say "ANYWHERE AND EVERYWHERE" ..   I pour oil in an old water bottle and poke a hole in the cap... drag the smoker out in the yard (when cold)..  squirt it all over and wipe with a rag... probably every 3-4 months ...


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks y'all! I have 2 coats of oil on her now and she is looking great. First brisket cook on her will be September 2nd for football, Go Gators!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2017)

I just spray my Lang down with Pam.

It's outside, but has a cover on it.

Had it over a year & no rust yet.

Al


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 28, 2017)

Al,

Are you referring to spraying the outside of it?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

I get a double large order of French Fries in a paper bag. I eat half and fold the top of the bag up. I use the bag with the rest of the fries to wipe down my ECB. [emoji]129299[/emoji] very nice smoker there. Hope you enjoy it. Am jealous.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 28, 2017)

HAHAHA!


----------



## griz400 (Aug 29, 2017)

here is a thread about your new toy, dont know if you read it all ..... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162603/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-owners-thread


----------

